# Modulo de carga de la canaima roja modelo mg101a4



## tremex (Abr 18, 2016)

Hola a todos amigos de foro electrónica, me gustaría que me ayudaran con un problema que tengo. Resulta que mi laptop canaima roja modelo mg101a4 se le daño el modulo de carga osea mi cargador tenia la punta reparada y se iso un corto y ahora no carga la batería.. yo arregle el cargador nuevamente pero no carga la batería me gustaría saber cual es ese modulo que se le daña para que cargue nuevamente ? ...


----------

